# Kabanos



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

I was eating some Kabanos for breakfast  and I gave Charlie a little piece. 
He LOVES it. 

Then I cut some small slices and offered them as treats. 
A couple of questions:

1. Is that good for him?

2. Can I offer it frozen? It might be good for chewing, no?

Thanks for your input.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

In small quantities, probably fine as a treat, but I try to find low salt, preservative free stuff for regular treats and larger quantities.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Sorry for the dumb question, but what are Kabanos?


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Kabanos is this type of sausage. 
It is ready-to-eat, so it does not have to be cooked. 

I love having it for breakfast.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification on what Kabanos are! I think giving some to Charlie in moderation is ok. Otherwise, look for products that are processed healthier and has less sodium. I'm sure he thinks it tastes really good until he has a tummy ache or even more, runny poops!


----------



## CharlieMyPoodle (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

